# Thinking of expanding from just guppies



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm toying with the idea of adding something other than just guppies and SAE's to my 30g tank. Not sure yet if I will, or if I'll just get more guppies.

Right now I have 8 male guppies, and 2 SAE's of unknown gender, and a bunch of prolific snails that hitch-hiked in on some plants.

A couple of amazon swords, some cabomba, some polysperma, and a ton of java moss.

Toyed with the idea of a single dwarf gourami, but am put off because of the seemingly high chances of dwarf gourami disease.
Are the "honey" gourami's affected by the same - the LFS has some "Fire Red Honey Gourami" (trichogaster china) that look nice.

What about a school (shoal?) of harlequin rasboras - those are really nice looking.

Or the tiny little galaxy danios ?

Other ideas ?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

A shoal of rasboras look great as do danios, maybe rummy nose tetras,also white cloud mountain minnows. Good luck


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

Id recommend celestial danio's they look great and stay small, a cool school fish with great colour

I had 5 in my 75 gallon planted tank with cbs (crystal black shrimp) and they loved it and looked awesome untill

they took a bite of a cbs then they had to go; but there amazing looking fish and really active my favorite type of danio


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I really recommend a hardy rasbora or a hardy danio! I also recommend white cloud minnows, they are SO pretty....

I love Celestial Pearl Danios but I haven't managed to keep them alive for anything like their full healthy lifetimes. 

Hope you have a good lid, as SAEs are jumpers!

Warren

P.S. I have a very hardy shrimp species that would be a fun addition to any community tank. (Macrobrachium assamensis.)


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

How many of those shrimp do you have??
I Wouldnt mind a few, how big are they full grown?



KhuliLoachFan said:


> I really recommend a hardy rasbora or a hardy danio! I also recommend white cloud minnows, they are SO pretty....
> 
> I love Celestial Pearl Danios but I haven't managed to keep them alive for anything like their full healthy lifetimes.
> 
> ...


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

They are a bit bigger than ghost shrimp : About 2.5" typically.

W


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

1 red belly piranha lol


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

rubadub said:


> 1 red belly piranha lol


Uh . . . . no.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

pffft but they're beautiful lol


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fish*

Hey there , have a look at german rams, blue rams or a pair 
Kribsnsiss. Very good community fish , nice colours.
I have had a pea puffer in my community tank with no issues
Angels . Even a few dwar frogs they are fun to watch .
Just my thoughts
Tom


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

rubadub said:


> pffft but they're beautiful lol


I can agree to that - they are definitely nice looking.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

i agree with one of the poster, *White Cloud Mountain Minnows *are so damn pretty, i think this is probably my favorate "small" fish, also very light on the bioload as compared to guppies.

If you have a dedicated red cherry shimp tank, i would say add some as a test (not the smallest ones, but say the average size to begin), mine are getting along. However, you need to have a good planted tank where hidding spots are plentiful. See how it goes, red cherry shrimps are a nice addition to any tank that is well planted. You must not have ghost shrimp in the tank though. Bamboo shrimp and Amano Shrimps are fine too, and compatible with the red chery shrimp and guppies.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

The red cherries are in a dedicated 5g.

The guppies are in a 30g.

Why no ghosts with the red cherries?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

If you have alot of surplus of cherries, put some in the 30 g as a test, and see how it goes. That way, if some get eaten, you wont feel bad and will still have your dedicated tank for the cherries, for them to keep breeding. So you can always dump the surplus there, but that is assuming you give them a fair chance by having alot of plants / hidding spot. I havent checked all your fish, but currently, i dont have problem with guppies and white cloud for the cherry shrimps.

As for ghost shrimp, they can eat the cherry shrimps. I personnaly dont have any ghost, as it is one of the incompatible shrimps, and didnt see any use to it, when there are shrimps such as cherry, amano, fan shrimp, which are peacefull and can co-exist togheter (bullying might be present, but not eating each-other). Also, ghost dont really eat algua, but the cherry and amano do!!!! The cherry will eat anything actually.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

So far, I still just have the 10 cherries. No breeding observed yet.
3 females though, so hopefully they will increase in number.

The 30g just has the guppies and the algae eaters.


----------

